# Sergeant Darrell Curley



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Sergeant Darrell Curley
Navajo Division of Public Safety, Tribal Police

End of Watch: Saturday, June 25, 2011

Biographical Info
Age: Not available
Tour of Duty: 26 years
Badge Number: Not available

Incident Details
Cause of Death: Gunfire
Location: Arizona
Date of Incident: June 25, 2011
Weapon Used: Gun; Unknown type
Suspect Info: Not available

Sergeant Darrell Curley was shot and killed when he and another officer responded to a domestic disturbance in Kaibito, Arizona.

The dispute involved a fight between two brothers. Another officer who had responded to the scene was also shot and wounded. Sergeant Curley was transported to a hospital in Page, Arizona, where he succumbed to his wounds.

Sergeant Curley had served with the Navajo Division of Public Safety for 25 years and was assigned to the Tuba City District.
Print This Memorial >
Update This Memorial >

Agency Contact Information
Navajo Division of Public Safety
PO Drawer J
Window Rock, AZ 86515

Phone: (928) 871-6363


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Sergeant


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sergeant


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

RIP Sgt. Curley


----------

